# low oil pressure 2040s



## timberjay (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 2040, that I believe is a S model, it was made in france.. it had low oil pressure, so i did an in frame rebuild, changed main bearings, rod bearings, oil pump. blew air from oil sending unit hole to pressure relief valve.. put spacers in spring on pressure relief... still low oil pressure,,, 10-15 lbs.. 

I know oil pump is putting out oil because oil shoots out of oil filter hole..but I still have low oil pressure. I must be over looking something... Help! Do not know where to look next. Thanks timberjay


----------

